# Panicking and travelling tomorrow...(emirates question)



## paulnanrod (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm flying tomorrow from Newcastle to Auckland with my 4 month old son. We have a pushchair for him, but have been given conflicting information about allowances. We have the 30kg within our cases and his 10kg but also have a pushchair that collapses. I've been told this is included and not included in the allowance. 

Im getting worried now as the flight is tomorrow and I can't get a straight answer - has anyone flown with emirates and taken a pushchair?

Thanks

Paul


----------



## Oz to Spain (Aug 16, 2011)

paulnanrod said:


> I'm flying tomorrow from Newcastle to Auckland with my 4 month old son. We have a pushchair for him, but have been given conflicting information about allowances. We have the 30kg within our cases and his 10kg but also have a pushchair that collapses. I've been told this is included and not included in the allowance.
> 
> Im getting worried now as the flight is tomorrow and I can't get a straight answer - has anyone flown with emirates and taken a pushchair?
> 
> ...


Hi
Can't in all honesty say that I have come across this personally but my observations at check in has been that pushchairs are taken off you at the aircraft entrance and I have not seen people have to put the pushchair on with luggage for weighing at check in but as I say that is only my observation, I would suggest contacting airline and get verbal confirmation that it is not included and then make sure you get name of person or ring your travel agent if done via one and get them to confirm for you.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi,

All the info you need is on the Emirates website but you do have to search a little as the baggage allowance is in one place and then details about pushchairs etc - travelling with kids in another.
You are correct that each adult has 30kg and the child 10kg checked baggage plus your carry on allowance also which isn't much.
You are allowed 2 other baby things free of charge that aren't counted towards your allowance - ie a pushchair and a car seat for instance. 
Anything else like a travel cot and you are pushing it. 
We pushed it by having 2 extra items (travel cot and a separate rolled up mattress) and got away with it in Manchester and Sydney but charged extra baggage in Dubai around £350!!! Ouch.
Good luck


----------

